# Coastal Bend results



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Anybody got any news from the Coastal Bend FT in Rockport (Texas of course)?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Triple with land blind to start the field trial. Run the blind tight to the flyer station, through two stick men, then pick up the marks.

112 starters, 38 dogs called back to the water blind.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

*Costal Bend Results*

21 dogs called back to the water marks. Water blind very tight, narrow corridor couple of points to get, don't know the complete details...


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Leave it to the Rorem camp to know the "low down"!

Angie


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

45 dogs back to the land blind in the Am - going to try and run a land blind today.

NOT Rorem camp,

Gerard


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Gerard

What did they have in the first series?

Did you like the test?

Ted


----------



## Zack (May 17, 2005)

I hear the first series of the Q is pretty tough!


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Phone news Ted - I did not go.


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Roger Fuller won the Derby with KC Eden Break On Through.
Cyndi Gunzer was 4th with Silvertip's I Hope So, owned by Rob Erhardt.

I don't know who had the other placements or Jams


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congratulations to Roger!!!! 

I also heard the Q was not easy at all. They haven't finished the 1st/2nd series as of this morning.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks for the update Steve. Is that a 'fluffy dog' that won the derby? 

Kris


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Hey Steve Have you run yet? How about Billie? Please post as much of the results as you can. Tell Cyndi congrats.

PS Those wild Texas pigs sure tast good don't they!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Steve:

How did you do in Q? Do you have the results yet? Congrats to Roger Fuller with his "fluffy" dog.

We have about 18 inches of snow here and it's still coming down in full force. Will probably snow for another 6 hours or so. :roll: Wish I was at the FT in Texas. 

Paula


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Way to go Roger!


John


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Hey Ted....did you know you're in a "camp" now?

Have they taught you the secret handshake yet?

:wink: !

kg


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Keith

No handshake yet.

I am still on double secret probation.

Ted


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

*"Fluffies"*

GO Fluffy Dogs!!!  

How about the Fluffy in Open, FC Emberain Beau Geste and Karl Gunzer?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

*Open*

..one more, Open.. FC AFC CFC CAFC Salty Paws Missile Toe "Kiss", 
Roy Morejon . Any word?


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

I don't have any other results. I scratched Cody due to a high temp Friday; turned out to be a mild ear infection, all better by today.

I believe Billie went out early.

Yes, the Derby winner is a *FLUFFY DOG*


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Open

1st Rex Bell and The Preacher
2nd Ryan Brasseaux and Winnie
3rd Ryan Brasseaux and Kweezy
4th Bill Schrader and Rooster
RJ Bill Schrader and Trace

Sorry I don't know the registered names. :? 

Angie


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I am happy to report that Dave Rorem got Jams in the Open with my two girls - Buffy and Mootsie ...

and that Mootsie's littermate, Winnie took second in the Open

Actually, it was quite the family affair as Kweezy, dam of both Mootsie and Winnie, took third

Ted


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Hey Steve Low Do you know who I am now? (think wild pig yum yum)
Sorry to hear that Cody was not well. Speedy recovery!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> I am happy to report that Dave Rorem got Jams in the Open with my two girls - Buffy and Mootsie ...
> 
> and that Mootsie's littermate, Winnie took second in the Open
> 
> ...


I guess we've got to make you part of _"the camp"_. Since your gals made such a good showing the first time out with Dave. Congratulations!!! We'll let you know about the secret handshake after your hazing.   

Angie


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Steve Low wrote:


> I scratched Cody due to a high temp Friday; turned out to be a mild ear infection, all better by today.



Sorry about Cody.  When is your next trial?

Paula


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

Any news on the Qualifying results?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

I talked to Rex Bell he is still in the last series of the Amateur!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Ted Shih said:
> 
> 
> > I am happy to report that Dave Rorem got Jams in the Open with my two girls - Buffy and Mootsie ...
> ...


If you and Sue are in charge of the hazing, I am not sure I would survive the process!

LOL

Ted


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

I am not familiar with whom Rex Bell is.

Someone please share his tale.


----------



## South Bay (Aug 17, 2003)

Congrat's to Rex Bell and the new FC AFC "The Preacher"


----------



## pistol (Mar 24, 2004)

congrats rex! spending the winter at sugarfoot has already paid off!!
________
Mexico City Hotel


----------



## Teri (Jun 25, 2003)

Amateur was won by Mary Tatum and Watermark's Mardi Gras
Rex Bell was 2nd; Soupy was 3rd...not sure of the rest--lots of JAMS.

Teri Jakob


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congratulations to Rex Bell & FC-AFC Preacher on a near Double Header.
Way to go Rex.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Full results are posted. https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewevent.aspx?eid=1242

Shayne


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

Ted
Congrats on the girls. Nice work for youngsters.

About the hazing............you already have the official team jacket but...........Sleep with the lights on. Your time is coming!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't know who Rex Bell is but he came pretty close to the double header club, that's pretty impressive! Congrats!

FOM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Good job Patrick and Gus on the greenie in the Qual, I'm not looking foward to running against that rug this summer either!

FOM


----------



## Val Ducross (Mar 18, 2005)

Just catching up on the news!!!! Congratulations Roger :-D 8) Val


----------



## pistol (Mar 24, 2004)

rex is from new york. hid dog is out of ford. i believe he had derby points. forry trained him for a while. he tore a cruciate and was out for a while. rex is wintering at sugarfoot south.
________
VAPORMATIC


----------

